# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > کامپوننت های سایر شرکت ها، و توسعه کامپوننت > سوال: پکیج xformat12.bpl

## Delphi&Kylix_2939

سلام به دوستان عزیز

پکیج xformat12.bpl در پوشه TExtra مربوط به ابزار Report Buider نصب نمی شه

----------


## hadisalahi2

خوب چرا نصب نمیشه ، ما باید حدس بزنیم؟
یک پیغام خطایی ، چیزی باید نمایش بده دیگه  ما از کجا باید بفهمیم علتش چیه؟

----------

